# corn on the cobb



## infamousbbq (Apr 25, 2017)

hey guys

you all need to try this with your corn on the cobb.  your taste buds will love u!

in a bowl mix a can of coconut milk with crushed garlic and chopped green onions.  grill the corn until 90% done and then baste the corn with the coconut milk mixture.  absolutely amazing. 

also for a sweet treat grill some pineapple and baste with straight coconut milk and finish off with sprinkle of cinnamon and brown sugar.

getting hungry already!!

enjoy


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds fantastic!  I grill my CotC dehaired with the husks on.  Will have to try this method without the husks.  The pineapple sounds great too.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## infamousbbq (Apr 25, 2017)

noboundaries, truse me you will NOT ne disappointed,  I used to grill husk on also, but since I tried this I don't think ill ever go back.  let me know what you think when u do it!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds really good...  Coconut Corn.  So does the pineapple.


----------



## infamousbbq (Apr 26, 2017)

believe me chile, you wont want to ever eat corn or pineapple any other way!


----------

